# Problème Partition Fantôme Boot Camp



## silverone1 (22 Mai 2016)

Bonjour, 

Je rencontre actuellement un problème de fantôme à la suite d'une tentative de suppression d'une partition boot camp avec l'assistant. En effet, lors de la suppression de la partition boot camp, une erreur est survenue qui a arrêté la partition mais cela a eu pour effet de me supprimer la partition sans la ré-agréger correctement à ma partition mac, je me retrouve avec la situation suivante : Cf. Image 1 / Image 2

J'ai essayé d'accéder au menu débogage et à la solution partielle présente dans ce sujet : http://forums.macg.co/threads/partition-bootcamp-disparue-et-impossible-a-supprimer.1261197/ mais je n'ai pas réussi à le faire apparaitre. 

J'ai aussi essayé de voir ce que donnait la commande _diskutil cs list _mais cela n'a rien donné, la commande ne renvoie rien.

Je ne sais pas vraiment quoi faire et je fais donc appel à votre aide concernant ce problème de partition.

Merci par avance de votre aide 

P.S. J'ai un macbook pro 15' early 2011, sous El Capitan 10.11.5.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mai 2016)

*silverone*

Tu es victime d'un "grand classique" : l'inaptitude de l'«Assistant BootCamp» a réallouer l'espace d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* à la partition de l'OS. Souvent, ce blocage est suscité par la présence d'un format *CoreStorage* encapsulant le système de fichiers de la partition *Macintosh HD*. Ce qui n'est pas le cas chez toi, où la partition *Macintosh HD* est gérée par un système de fichiers *JHFS+* tout ce qu'il y a de standard (c'est la raison pour laquelle la commande *diskutil cs list*, qui appelle l'utilitaire *diskutil* pour lui faire lister tout ce qui relève d'un "*cs*" = abrégé de "*CoreStorage*", n'a rien retourné).

Lorsqu'une partition est "supprimée", cela signifie que son système de fichiers gestionnaire a été effacé. En conséquence, l'espace des blocs concerné se trouve libéré et n'a plus le statut de partition enregistrée dans la *Table de Partition GUID* générale du disque, mais au contraire d'espace libre (*free_space*) hors schéma de partitionnement. Cet espace_libre est très bien ré-allouable à la partition de l'OS, mais c'est apparemment cette commande que l'«Assistant BootCamp» a foirée. Tu te retrouves donc avec 120 Go dans la nature...

Alors je te passe la commande à exécuter à la place de l'«Assistant Fout-le-Camp» 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Fais un copier-coller dans une fenêtre du «Terminal» de :

```
diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b
```

Cette commande appelle *diskutil* avec le verbe *resizeVolume* (redimensionner le volume) sur la cible de la partition */dev/disk0s2 Macintosh HD* avec l'option *0b* (comme *0 byte*) qui abrège l'instruction : "récupérer tout l'espace libre disponible en-dessous de la partition désignée comme bénéficiaire jusqu'à épuisement du dernier byte, ce sans obstacle d'une partition de récupération «Recovery HD» au format *Apple_Boot* éventuellement sur le chemin, dont l'emplacement du système de fichiers sera mis-à-jour sur les blocs de queue de disque".

La commande devrait passer, si la vérification préalable d'intégrité du système de fichiers de la partition bénéficiaire retourne un *Exit Code = 0* (code de sortie : sans erreurs).

Mais en cas de *Exit Code > 0* (erreurs trouvées), aucune réparation n'est possible en direct, car pour cela il faudrait démonter le système de fichiers concerné, ce qui est exclu puisque c'est celui du volume monté et démarré de l'OS => par suite, la commande de re-dimensionnement serait avortée.

Si tu te trouvais dans cette situation, re-démarre par *⌘R* sur le Système de la «Recovery HD» > lance l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > sélectionne le volume *Macintosh HD* > fais un _S.O.S_. dessus, lequel a pouvoir de réparation, car le système de fichiers est alors démontable > re-démarre sur ton OS *Macintosh HD* > repasse dans le «Terminal» la commande : 
	
	



```
diskutil resizeVolume /dev/disk0s2 0b
```


----------



## silverone1 (28 Mai 2016)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse, 

Il s'est avéré qu'en relançant plusieurs fois, la procédure Bootcamp en utilisant une autre version que celle que j'avais en créant un volume test puis en le re-supprimant, l'assistant a réussi à prendre les deux parties dont celle fantôme et à les unifier... 

Je garde ta technique si de nouveaux problèmes devaient se produire.

Bonne journée


----------

